# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Dallas Cowboys

## Boom55

The Dallas Cowboys will beat the redskins and get into the playoffs !!!! Who's with me ?

----------


## Bigherm21

Not me. I'm from Pittsburgh so you know I hate the cowgirls. Lol. Though I will watch the game an it will prob be a good one to watch.

----------


## Zodiac82

> The Dallas Cowboys will beat the redskins and get into the playoffs !!!! Who's with me ?


oh come on man....Redskinz allllll the way....as always the game will be interesting....HTTR

----------


## Boom55

> Not me. I'm from Pittsburgh so you know I hate the cowgirls. Lol. Though I will watch the game an it will prob be a good one to watch.


Steelers fan ??? We will let you know how the playoffs are  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zaggahamma

definitely be watching..wouldnt bet any money on it but definitely in the silver and blue stands along with ya

----------


## Far from massive

Redskins for the win!! You never can tell till its over, and its hard to win so many in a row. None the less the Redskins for sure have the better team right now, plus its a home game against their arch nemesis and the fans will be in this game!

----------


## Boom55

> Redskins for the win!! You never can tell till its over, and its hard to win so many in a row. None the less the Redskins for sure have the better team right now, plus its a home game against their arch nemesis and the fans will be in this game!


Cowboys play the best on the road ! It will be a great game, I smell another OT victory  :Smilie:

----------


## Rwy

romo fails as usually when it counts

----------


## zaggahamma

yes he does thats why i wouldnt bet money but i will have the bud light bottles facing appropriately when and if they have a game winning kick on the line

----------


## Zodiac82

> Redskins for the win!! You never can tell till its over, and its hard to win so many in a row. None the less the Redskins for sure have the better team right now, plus its a home game against their arch nemesis and the fans will be in this game!


absolutely

----------


## zaggahamma

will collingsworth EVER SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Wounded duck for a td

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wounded duck for a td


forgot to mention the delay of game and the holding in the play

----------


## zaggahamma

Cuz i dont care...the refs suck in every game almost cost the vikings a trip to the show with a ghost interference call

----------


## zaggahamma

Ridiculous

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cuz i dont care...the refs suck in every game almost cost the vikings a trip to the show with a ghost interference call


booyah td reeeedskinz....this is gonna be fun ; ) 

but refs do cost aalot of games

----------


## zaggahamma

Romo sucks and the coach is stupid...no fg attempt and fvcking kick it through the fvcking mother fvcking endzone...he sucked as a qb too

----------


## zaggahamma

Cant believe its half time

----------


## Zodiac82

so are u a Dallas fan jp or ur just rooting for them

----------


## Boom55

> Cuz i dont care...the refs suck in every game almost cost the vikings a trip to the show with a ghost interference call


I agree all season it seems like

----------


## Boom55

Right after I say that refs blow the game ...... Smh

----------


## Zodiac82

> Right after I say that refs blow the game ...... Smh


???? howd they blow game

----------


## Boom55

> ???? howd they blow game


On their knees if you don't understand the concept ask your mom

----------


## Zodiac82

> On their knees if you don't understand the concept ask your mom


yeh I think u took it a little too far....im one if the nicest ppl dont ever ****n talk about my mother

----------


## Zodiac82

reeeeedskinnnnz

----------


## Zodiac82

> On their knees if you don't understand the concept ask your mom


since ur cryin so much instead of put a pacifier in ur mouth go put a di*k in and suck that

----------


## Boom55

> reeeeedskinnnnz


Regardless of refs, Washington played a decent game and deserved the win

----------


## Zodiac82

> Regardless of refs, Washington played a decent game and deserved the win


appreciate that

----------


## zaggahamma

i pull for dallas most of the time i cant believe what that organization has become and what that owner hangs on to and calls a team

as long as greenbay doesnt win i'm good

seahawks should easily beat washington next week and put an end to all that nonsense

how bout adrian and the vikes over there u gotta love that guy....he did not even know he was only 9 yards short....he was like , really 9 yards...wow......

thats the cinderella team this year as well as seattle

pats
ravens
colts
denver

thats the order of my preference then houston, seattle

----------


## likelifting

Even thought the Niners have been up and down lately, I expect them to be in the NFC Champ game. Seahawks? Hope so. 

AFC...Hoping for Ravens, but I don't like Flaco for some reason.

Jerry Jones is the new Al Davis.

----------


## zaggahamma

i hear that about flacco and i cant see why but i guess ppl say that when i say i cant stand hearing the name rodgers

back to dallas...is it not that easy to see how much of a loser romo is???? and thats coming from a fan

----------


## Zodiac82

> i pull for dallas most of the time i cant believe what that organization has become and what that owner hangs on to and calls a team
> 
> as long as greenbay doesnt win i'm good
> 
> seahawks should easily beat washington next week and put an end to all that nonsense
> 
> how bout adrian and the vikes over there u gotta love that guy....he did not even know he was only 9 yards short....he was like , really 9 yards...wow......
> 
> thats the cinderella team this year as well as seattle
> ...


yeh I was pullin for Adrian to break the record and it sucks that he came so close
Seahawks have a good defense but by no means do I think it's gonna be a Cakewalk for them....I see us winning by 3 points

----------


## likelifting

I was pulling for Megatron to break 2000yds receiving in Detroit too.

----------


## zaggahamma

> yeh I was pullin for Adrian to break the record and it sucks that he came so close
> Seahawks have a good defense but by no means do I think it's gonna be a Cakewalk for them....I see us winning by 3 points


wonder what the odds are but i think your heart is talking there amigo not that we've never seen a shocker or upset but i would be surprised if seattle loses to those shanahanigans

----------


## Zodiac82

> wonder what the odds are but i think your heart is talking there amigo not that we've never seen a shocker or upset but i would be surprised if seattle loses to those shanahanigans


should be a good game none the less....oddly enough the last 3 times weve gotten into the playoffs we had to play the seahawks

----------


## zaggahamma

those seahawks scared me when they played s.f.

i guess they barely beat the rams not sure if they played all out or what

your right...anybody got a chance now...need to put 3-4 wins in a row from here

----------


## Bigherm21

> Steelers fan ??? We will let you know how the playoffs are


No you won't. Lmao! As long as romos you QB you will not win the Super Bowl.

----------


## Bigherm21

> Regardless of refs, Washington played a decent game and deserved the win


Decent game? Morris had 200 yards rushing and three Tds. Rg3 didn't even have to throw the ball. Lol.

----------


## Far from massive

Hail to the Redskins,

Even with all the bought and paid for officials they still took the win. PS RGIII brilliant as always, even with the knee still an issue he kept them on their toes the entire game with the constant threat of a run.

----------


## Rwy

> No you won't. Lmao! As long as romos you QB you will not win the Super Bowl.


super bowl lol

They wont win a playoff game. Romo and the boys part way IMO.

----------


## Rwy

> Decent game? Morris had 200 yards rushing and three Tds. Rg3 didn't even have to throw the ball. Lol.


while breaking the franchise record for yards lol

----------


## Rwy

As a giants fan I hate that rg3 is in our division. I have a feeling he is going to be killing us all for the next 10 years

----------


## Bigherm21

> super bowl lol
> 
> They wont win a playoff game. Romo and the boys part way IMO.


dude you just made me lol pretty good.

----------


## losieloos

How is tony romo in the nfl????.

----------


## Bigherm21

> As a giants fan I hate that rg3 is in our division. I have a feeling he is going to be killing us all for the next 10 years


The thing with rg3 is he's a little too wreck less. The coaches need him to settle his ass down before he gets real hurt. He can still run the ball but you can't be that small and do that all the time in the nfl without getting hurt.

----------


## Bigherm21

> How is tony romo in the nfl????.


Is this the loos I know from si?

----------


## losieloos

> Is this the loos I know from si?


Yes it is.

----------


## zaggahamma

> The thing with rg3 is he's a little too wreck less. The coaches need him to settle his ass down before he gets real hurt. He can still run the ball but you can't be that small and do that all the time in the nfl without getting hurt.


this

----------


## Rwy

> this


shanny is going to get him killed


I still dont believe this read option crap will win you a super bowl.

----------


## likelifting

Skins will be done next week after Seahawks beat them. It WILL be tough in DC though.

----------


## gearbox

I think the skins will be okay. It matters turn overs imo. Go redskins

----------


## likelifting

It'll be tough to win with your starting QB going maybe...70%...80%. You can win a game here and there but single elimination will be hard. I loved the Skins this year. They were really fun to watch. Love RG3. 

Cousins played pretty good as back up, so theres that. 

I won't miss that game.

----------


## Zodiac82

> The thing with rg3 is he's a little too wreck less. The coaches need him to settle his ass down before he gets real hurt. He can still run the ball but you can't be that small and do that all the time in the nfl without getting hurt.


he can be a lil reckless bug he just wants a win....but havin a backup like we do that can come in a literally not miss a beat is priceless

----------


## Zodiac82

> while breaking the franchise record for yards lol


this....plus I was shocked that he got that many yard

----------


## Zodiac82

> shanny is going to get him killed
> 
> I still dont believe this read option crap will win you a super bowl.


really....its like 8 different plays u can do from that so the d has to guess and more than likely the d will guess wrong

----------


## Zodiac82

> I think the skins will be okay. It matters turn overs imo. Go redskins


true and our d has been gettin two to three turnovers a game

----------


## Rwy

> really....its like 8 different plays u can do from that so the d has to guess and more than likely the d will guess wrong


I still dont think anything will beat out a traditional qb drop back. Your qb cannot keep taking hits that the read option allows.

----------


## Rwy

If I were to pick a team at this point it would be falcons because of tony gonzales being his last year

super bowl is won bc the nfc again this year

----------


## zaggahamma

did the falcons play last week when the bucs whooped em? or were they just scrimmaging? damn i cant wait til saturday

----------


## Rwy

they were struggling but i dont think they were in it a 100%

----------


## Zodiac82

> I still dont think anything will beat out a traditional qb drop back. Your qb cannot keep taking hits that the read option allows.


id wish they mix the traditional with the pistol formation

----------


## Zodiac82

> If I were to pick a team at this point it would be falcons because of tony gonzales being his last year
> 
> super bowl is won bc the nfc again this year


im not too sure about the falcons....they pretty much as bad as the cowboys when they get in the playoffs or the eagles for that matter they just cant win

----------


## zaggahamma

> im not too sure about the falcons....they pretty much as bad as the cowboys when they get in the playoffs or the eagles for that matter they just cant win


Thats one of those history/statistical type scenarios/theories.... as if the teams never change/evolve

dont see how the cowboys get thrown into that mix either lol

----------


## Bigherm21

I'd love to see the texans vs falcons but I do not see that happening.

----------


## zaggahamma

i dont either why would u love it cuz both newish teams?

----------


## Bigherm21

Yeah I've always been a fan of the falcons even through all the shitty seasons. I just think the two of them have great offenses an make one hell of a game. Atl will be in trouble in the playoffs if they don't find their run game early.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Thats one of those history/statistical type scenarios/theories.... as if the teams never change/evolve
> 
> dont see how the cowboys get thrown into that mix either lol


yeh that does crack me up when commentators say things like so and so team never makes it past the first round....like its the exact same team playin....
u kno I had to throw em in there lol

----------


## Rwy

> im not too sure about the falcons....they pretty much as bad as the cowboys when they get in the playoffs or the eagles for that matter they just cant win


oh i dont believe in them i am just saying from a nostalgic point of view its nice to watch guys class act players go out on top.

----------


## Zodiac82

> oh i dont believe in them i am just saying from a nostalgic point of view its nice to watch guys class act players go out on top.


true

----------


## Megalodon6

> i hear that about flacco and i cant see why but i guess ppl say that when i say i cant stand hearing the name rodgers
> 
> back to dallas...is it not that easy to see how much of a loser romo is???? and thats coming from a fan


Imma Dallas fan also but I can't take up for promo anymore after last season and now he gets that huge contract jerry Jones is a tard

----------


## zaggahamma

Imma bump this thread till bball finds it

----------


## Megalodon6

> As a giants fan I hate that rg3 is in our division. I have a feeling he is going to be killing us all for the next 10 years


As a cowboys fan I feel the same way.. If he settles down on scrambling a little bit

----------


## basketballfan22

> Imma bump this thread till bball finds it


Thanks. Unfortunately I am not too optimistic about our chances this year (really any year nowadays). If we make it to the playoffs, I will be pleasantly surprised. Why can't my Cowboys be like my Spurs?!? It is so much nicer when your team does well, lol.

----------


## Megalodon6

> Thanks. Unfortunately I am not too optimistic about our chances this year (really any year nowadays). If we make it to the playoffs, I will be pleasantly surprised. Why can my Cowboys be like my Spurs?!? It is so much nicer when your team does well, lol.


Couldn't agree more I'm an Astros fan also so... But I wish the boys the would make it to the playoffs this year. I was a little turd when they dominated in the 90's but I wish they would repeat that

----------


## Rwy

Man the ****ing Giants are going to be bad if they dont get the oline taken care of

----------


## Megalodon6

> Man the ****ing Giants are going to be bad if they dont get the oline taken care of


This is the cowboys problem to. That and the secondary

----------


## Rwy

The giants secondary tipped a simple interception into a wr's hands on Sunday for a TD lol

----------


## Megalodon6

Lol I guess its better than a pick six. Seems to always happen to my team.... I wonder why

----------

